# OK, who's the snitch?



## Jin (Sep 6, 2018)

Which one of you is the WADA imposter?

I stumbled across a World Anti Doping Agency PDF which is basically a how-to on infiltrating PED boards. A training manual if you will. Seems they need to research what new PEDs are coming out and who is producing/selling them. 

They don't seem concerned with more established PEDs like AAS. 

Anyhow, UGBB is a featured example! They also advise these infiltrators how to behave and not be banned. 

There is a list of steroid boards and a section on boards owned by drug sources. 

At the bottom is a section labled 

*Considered unreliable to the Internet BB Community

*under which they list Meso and elite fitness. 

Pretty funny. 

So, who's the snitch? 

https://www.wada-ama.org/sites/default/files/resources/files/wada-davis-internet-surveillance.pdf


----------



## Spongy (Sep 6, 2018)

omfg lol!  I bet it was Kevlin


----------



## Trump (Sep 6, 2018)

I want a share of the cash and drugs you all apparently get


----------



## Spongy (Sep 6, 2018)

ok wow, I just read through it.  This is actually pretty disturbing,  but not entirely unexpected I guess.


----------



## Jin (Sep 6, 2018)

Spongy said:


> ok wow, I just read through it.  This is actually pretty disturbing,  but not entirely unexpected I guess.



POB and admin will want to read it for sure.


----------



## Beezy (Sep 6, 2018)

Who was the lady (or guy) who recently introduced herself by showing her tits? I’m sure that was a plant, but still worth it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> POB and admin will want to read it for sure.



We're aware of it. This board is indexed by Google. We should not be surprised when people know we exist.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Who was the lady (or guy) who recently introduced herself by showing her tits? I’m sure that was a plant, but still worth it.



The attachment Jin posted is quite old.  Let's not start trying to guess who lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 6, 2018)

This is why I havent always embraced the 'kinder and gentler UG' philosophy.  Who knows how many rats and JrGmen that have left for greener pastures.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 6, 2018)

Snitch: "Hey Boss, I have solid info on UGB, lets move on it."

LE: "Those fukers dont even lift"


----------



## Iron1 (Sep 6, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> LE: "Those fukers dont even lift"



You think I'm fat and ugly by accident? Classic misdirection my friend.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 6, 2018)

Dude dammn. Nice find
Crazy as ****
Seem pinnacle labs on that shit dammn. 
I remember those ****ers, reminds me of zeek.
Anyone remember his ass?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 6, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Dude dammn. Nice find
> Crazy as ****
> Seem pinnacle labs on that shit dammn.
> I remember those ****ers, reminds me of zeek.
> Anyone remember his ass?


My quads still hurt at the mention of that 'brand'.


----------



## Hurt (Sep 6, 2018)

I’m the snitch. Still working on phase one - “get as jacked as possible so nobody would ever suspect you as the rat.”


----------



## HDH (Sep 6, 2018)

Good shit man. I may borrow it for a few other boards.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 6, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Who was the lady (or guy) who recently introduced herself by showing her tits? I’m sure that was a plant, but still worth it.


Um....where’s this thread at....for research purposes


----------



## ccpro (Sep 6, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Dude dammn. Nice find
> Crazy as ****
> Seem pinnacle labs on that shit dammn.
> I remember those ****ers, reminds me of zeek.
> Anyone remember his ass?


Yep.........


----------



## RISE (Sep 6, 2018)

I think its Snake.  I mean shit look at his profile name.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 6, 2018)

Yep .. rise, he’s too friendly .. must be him. Assemble the mob.


----------



## PFM (Sep 6, 2018)

I told Asians about a big white man with a tiny pp living among them.  Their response was "no shit, we know Jin".


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 6, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> My quads still hurt at the mention of that 'brand'.


Oh dude... Lol **** my life


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 7, 2018)

well glad to NOT see my name on there...lmao


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 7, 2018)

WTF are they looking for if not AAS, are they just trying to find out what's effective and outlaw that next?

I wish these pieces of shit would just leave people alone, why not go after heroin addicts, crackheads and meth heads that are breaking into people's homes and killing people to support their habit.

We work to support our families and are contributing members to society, why do they give a **** if we want bigger muscles? 
Hell a lot of the boys in blue are hypocrites and take the same shit we take.

 Not looking for AAS, I'm so confused. Are they looking for sarms? I thought sarms were still legal and I don't think they'll find too many people supporting them on here either way.


----------



## Jin (Sep 7, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> WTF are they looking for if not AAS, are they just trying to find out what's effective and outlaw that next?
> 
> I wish these pieces of shit would just leave people alone, why not go after heroin addicts, crackheads and meth heads that are breaking into people's homes and killing people to support their habit.
> 
> ...



You're upset for no reason. 

This agency is responsible for the Olympics and similar to ensure there isn't any cheating. They don't care what (very high level) non competing people do. There are plenty of legal substances that are banned for Olympic competition.


----------



## KINGIV (Sep 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> You're upset for no reason.
> 
> This agency is responsible for the Olympics and similar to ensure there isn't any cheating. They don't care what (very high level) non competing people do. There are plenty of legal substances that are banned for Olympic competition.



Yeah but it still pisses me off just having people Snoop around on our ****ing bored.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 7, 2018)

I don't know anything, I live in a "gated" community.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2018)

BigGameHunter said:


> Snitch: "Hey Boss, I have solid info on UGB, lets move on it."
> 
> LE: "Those fukers dont even lift"




LE: "Those fooks pull Sumo...that doesn't even count...moving on..."


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 7, 2018)

My money is on Cecelia...


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 7, 2018)

you guys think this is strange i found this youtube video a while back....didnt think much of it..still dont its just weird..lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 7, 2018)

dieyoungstrong said:


> my money is on cecelia...



i am spartacus!


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 4, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> you guys think this is strange i found this youtube video a while back....didnt think much of it..still dont its just weird..lol


Who made that PowerPoint presentation haha


----------



## chandy (Apr 4, 2020)

so i guess we found out who the snitch was. Trump was banned :32 (11): may he rest in peace haha


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 4, 2020)

chandy said:


> so i guess we found out who the snitch was. Trump was banned :32 (11): may he rest in peace haha



Trump was banned?


----------



## chandy (Apr 4, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> Trump was banned?



yea i saw after i posted this on a different thread. apparently he went off on some person. just thought it was ironic this thread got bumped again right as it happened.

i can't use links yet but the thread name is (voy's fat eff you see kay log)
last page mguzy talked about it


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 4, 2020)

chandy said:


> yea i saw after i posted this on a different thread. apparently he went off on some person. just thought it was ironic this thread got bumped again right as it happened.
> 
> i can't use links yet but the thread name is (voy's fat eff you see kay log)
> last page mguzy talked about it



Ahh I looked it up it's a 1 day ban... I thought it was permanent... I was a lil sad the ornery sumbitch was gone for a sec lol


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

if they want to wast their time and money on trying to hurt the lil guy makes no sense....i dont get why people try and ruin things for everyone...we all just sit back and mind our own business here ....dont know why those haters cant do the same....dont know why people want to cause trouble for others.OH AND EVERYTHING I HAVE EVER POSTED IS ALL HYPOTHETICAL!!!!!!!!!LOL guess i need to add a signature like iron thanks for the idea boss


----------

